# TITAN- worth repairs?



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

I need some help making a decision. My Titan 440, needs a piston and also repacking. With repair labor, I am looking at $300-350.

I bought it in 1996. I have only replaced two other small items and had no other trouble.

Thought I treated it pretty well-but maybe I didn't. 

Is it worth the expense? I don't want to buy a new one and I feel like I want to repair it-maybe I need to ask about a warranty after the repair?

Maybe this is a sign from the Gods to STOP spraying.?:thumbup:

What to do? does anyone want to chime in here and give me some thoughts? advice?

I am not going to do any work on it myself. Joe will fix it for $70. of the total above.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

sagebrush123 said:


> I need some help making a decision. My Titan 440, needs a piston and also repacking. With repair labor, I am looking at $300-350.
> 
> I bought it in 1996. I have only replaced two other small items and had no other trouble.
> 
> ...


 It would be to me. You can do it yourself for 170.00 in parts and your good to go for another few years, but that's me. If it is one of the old green ones I would just sell it for cheap, they are too loud for me.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

no mine is silver/grayish.

I am not much for doing repairs. What if I leave a little gasket out or something? 

Seventy dollars is important to me-but it is also not my forte'- I have seen the guide books to the parts....and I know my lack of patience when I had to put together a new excercise bike.

although damnit- you are gonna make me think about doing it myself now and that is NOT what I want to do.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

yes, it pumps louder than graco sounds


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Its a '96. It doesnt owe you anything. Rebuild!


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

I am going to rebuild it or I am gonna have JOE do it.

I want to fix it. I am two down and I need to spray soon again.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

All I guarantee is that it'll work when it leaves my shop. 


I cant remember the year Titan went from a manual transducer to an electronic. If yours is mechanical, keep fixing it until the transducer fails. The part is obsolete now, and the retro fit kit for the electronic transducer is not worth the cost.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

I have the same rig 440i I bought it for 500 off of craigs list . I have rebuilt it once already . It's probably sucked up over 1000 gals of paint since I bought it . I used it yesterday spraying 550km flat . 
It's sounding really bad again . I never have tried to repack is hard to do by yourself or should I hire a professional to do it. I would like to buy another rig but I just bought a Festool . Err plus I haven't even used it yet .


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

much like my sprayers, I need down time.

I have been foruming over two sprayers....one is a quick fix, I think.

I am sure my sprayer is a manual transducer....not like the new fangled electronic looking gadgets on newer ones.

I am going to have joe fix it.

and I am not going to do it myself.

I appreciate all feedback though, and info.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

any 440 in my shop that needs a piston runs about $325.00. that includes piston, packings, filters, sales tax and labor. all parts are new of course
just fyi


----------



## Mike's QP (Jun 12, 2008)

its a 96, they are cheap new, they are going for $700 in the store right now, probably get it for $650 get a new one


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Mike's QP said:


> its a 96, they are cheap new, they are going for $700 in the store right now, probably get it for $650 get a new one


She's trying to quit spraying cuz she likes to hand brush it.

If she invests more, then she will have to spray more.


----------



## Jtpaintalot (May 4, 2011)

Jt says rebuild it! I have one doing the same thing ! I am going to fix it or get some one to do it if no time but it will make the money back eventually..


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

very funny tj-

I spray plenty.

versatility is best.


----------

